# Diesel mechanic electrician state or employer sponsorship



## Jody1975 (Apr 25, 2012)

Diesel mechanic/ diesel electrician starting to dream about Australia, my question is it better to get employer sponsorship ( looks like plenty employers are offering it ) or get state sponsorship? I would hate too be committed to bad deal. With state sponsorship, it seems like you would have a better chance of getting a dream job. But it is far away to move with no job no family or friends to help out, and no job. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ros_IRP (May 14, 2012)

*RE: Diesel mechanic*

Hi there, 
goign through an employer for sponsorship is a lot quicker. It would be better for you to first apply for a temporary work visa (teh 457 visa) and then once here apply for permanent residency through your employer.

If you require any assistance in getting the visas or in finding a suitable employer you can email your resume to "rosita at irp dot net dot au"


----------

